# Four words you don't want to hear



## cosmo2127 (Nov 18, 2005)

Four words you don't want to hear..

1.Mom, I broke your..

2.Honest, It wasn't me..

3.Go ask your dad..

Here's mine;

What did you do?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

Your fly is open.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 18, 2005)

*Police! Open the door!*


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 19, 2005)

I think I have


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 19, 2005)

are we there yet?


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 19, 2005)

"License and registration ma'am."

(from boss) "Please close the door."


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 20, 2005)

During a doctors exam,

"Hmmm......., this is interesting"


----------



## glamslam (Nov 20, 2005)

1. We need to talk.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok everybody stay calm.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 26, 2005)

oops, it fell off

(I used this at work the other day when an incubator glass insulating door fell off and shattered)


----------



## glamslam (Nov 26, 2005)

Did I do that?


----------



## glamslam (Nov 30, 2005)

That item's on backorder.


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

What are you doing ???


----------



## glamslam (Dec 15, 2005)

Your Visa was declined.


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 15, 2005)

"We Cant help you"


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 1, 2006)

Do I know you?


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 3, 2006)

What did you say?


----------



## looooch (Jan 3, 2006)

take a deep breath


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

no discount for this


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

I need a favor.


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Take a deep breath...


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

can i borrow money?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

I've lost the keys


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

you look awful today


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

Please hold the line :icon_wink


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

Can i ask a question?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry, that's sold out


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

you make me sick


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Your mother is dead


----------



## Lipstick_junkie (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't love you


----------



## Lipstick_junkie (Mar 5, 2006)

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Lipstick_junkie (Mar 5, 2006)

You do look fat?

Don't come back here!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't find it


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Take the dog out.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

Where'd you put it?


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I gave you AIDS


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

I wrecked your car.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 1, 2006)

What have you done?!?!

Sorry, you were unsucessful.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

You're pregnant with triplets.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

We have no money


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Here is your bill


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Ummmmm here's your sign


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

*Can we help you?* (a friend and I walked into a night club a while back that we used to go too.....a while ago, and things changed so drastically, that when we showed up with more clothes on than most people there.....the managers came up to us and said "can we help you?") How weird was that?


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 1, 2006)

You smell like poo


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 12, 2006)

You don't look good

You look really tired

You look realy sick


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL That _is_ weird!

"Give it to me!" ......Oh, wait! Wrong thread. Do we have a Four Words You Want To Hear thread? lol


----------



## elljmz (Apr 17, 2006)

She's just a friend!


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

The gas is still


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 28, 2006)

She'll never find out.


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 28, 2006)

Just leave, you b**ch.


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't yank on it!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 30, 2006)

we have no money


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

I screwed your friend.


----------



## monniej (May 18, 2006)

it doesn't look promising


----------



## LilDee (May 19, 2006)

get off the phone

here is your bill


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 19, 2006)

What happened to you???? :wassatt:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 19, 2006)

i came inside you!


----------



## monniej (May 19, 2006)

please put that away!


----------



## Mina (May 24, 2006)

my bf let me..


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2006)

who's going to know?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

because i said so


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

If you even dare!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

let's just be friends


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Not in this lifetime!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

we need to talk


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Ha! In your face!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 18, 2006)

your sister is hotter


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't think so!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

your mom is hot


----------



## monniej (Jul 27, 2006)

did it hurt much?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

i want a refund!


----------



## pla4u (Jul 28, 2006)

it worked on paper...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

i assumed you knew


----------



## pla4u (Jul 30, 2006)

the sale ended yesterday


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

it doesn't fit you


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh no you didn't!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

driver's license and registration (said by a police officer)


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Can you repeat that?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

it's me, not you


----------



## pla4u (Aug 5, 2006)

what if I did


----------



## michko970 (Aug 5, 2006)

karma is a *****


----------



## pla4u (Aug 6, 2006)

we all saw you


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Aug 6, 2006)

honey,we're having triplets.......

if you have a tummy:when's the baby due?

For guys:Are you in yet?lol


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

is it over already?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 7, 2006)

Thats the wrong hole....


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

I saw it first!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

i don't love you


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 12, 2006)

Have you cum'd yet?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 12, 2006)

Will it get bigger?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 13, 2006)

Your just too fat


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh no you didn't!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 16, 2006)

It was right here!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

Are you finished yet?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

lets just be friends


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

HA, in your dreams!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

It woln't come off!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

I am leaving you!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

please make payment NOW!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 19, 2006)

(LMAO you guys!)

Your makeup looks overdone!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 19, 2006)

Get The F*ck Out!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 20, 2006)

The condom's too big.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Your penis' too small.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 20, 2006)

itty bitty little titty


----------



## power_rangers (Aug 20, 2006)

i have no money


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't love you!


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

i'm cheating on you


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 22, 2006)

Your such a b*tch!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

you should take penicillin


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 22, 2006)

You smell like shit!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

you need a shrink


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 23, 2006)

Damn your are loose!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

it wasn't just gas


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

Eat shit and die!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

there is no cure


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

do i have to?


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry for the smell


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

sorry, no refunds given.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

can't stop the bleading


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

Love to...but can't.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

I am so constipated


----------



## halzer (Sep 18, 2006)

Miss Ugly winner 2006!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

just go without me


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 19, 2006)

Your a$$ is soo big


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

your sitting on it


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 24, 2006)

your mom is *hot*


----------



## monniej (Oct 2, 2006)

will it stay on?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 2, 2006)

you make me sick!


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

none in your size!


----------



## Misirie (Oct 12, 2006)

Your nose is big!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

are you for real!


----------



## Blaize (Oct 14, 2006)

You failed the test


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 14, 2006)

You are flat chested!


----------



## venetiakim (Oct 23, 2006)

you guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## flychick767 (Oct 23, 2006)

My period is late


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Something's on your butt.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

just what IS that?


----------



## LittleMissV (Oct 27, 2006)

Is that a pimple!?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2006)

how should i know?


----------



## LittleMissV (Nov 26, 2006)

You have no friends


----------



## Mina (Nov 26, 2006)

you look so small


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

It only happened once


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 3, 2006)

What was that noise?

You passed the turn.

Not right now babe.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 4, 2006)

I didn't hear you

It wasn't me Mommy

Ask one of them

No returns no refunds

Where are you from?

How old are you?

I want some more


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 5, 2006)

You are so ugly


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

you picked up herpies


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

the test was positive


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

It's not your kid


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

get away from me


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 4, 2007)

you're looking tired today


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm sorry I forgot


----------



## la_moni (Feb 7, 2007)

Are those really real?


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

When are you due?


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 11, 2007)

Will you marry me?


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

i dont love you


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

I need help moving


----------



## Aprill (Mar 18, 2007)

Was that your face?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 1, 2007)

Where is the condom?


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 17, 2007)

I met someone else...

I just got engaged...

I love living in Vegas...


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 17, 2007)

Your mother is better LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

Did you gain weight?

Uh, No offense but...


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

You look like crap.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 20, 2007)

basically everythign everyone has said in here


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

Stop or I'll shoot!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2007)

You're the weakest link


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

your house is on fire


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2007)

[At MAC] - Sorry, we're sold out.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Police Officers, Search Warrant!


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

your getting more wrinkles


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that gray hair?


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

you failed the course!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

What is that smell?


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

OH! i got robbed!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

You came home early (said in a surprised, I just got caught tone LOL)


----------



## LisaBoliaris (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you gained weight??


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2007)

when I said I loved you what I really meant was..

Let's just be friends

are you pregnant?

I never liked him anyway

he did WHAT?

that's a really... INTERESTING dress

Can I have my rabbit back?

Haha I'll stop now. GRR! makes me annoyed thinking about it.

A good one I heard in an ad once was

Mumm, I need to go to the toilet! can we stop? muuuuuummm!!! i really need to - Um. Nevermind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 5, 2007)

:add_wegbrech:lol that IS a good one!

I am not sorry


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 22, 2007)

Your kid is fugly.

You failed the course.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Aug 8, 2007)

Where'd my skunk go?


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you wearing THAT???


----------



## angellove (Aug 27, 2007)

would you kiss me?


----------



## Ashleyy (Aug 28, 2007)

MAC are closing down.


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 5, 2007)

Your tire is flat


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 13, 2007)

I just broke something.


----------



## Nox (Sep 15, 2007)

What's that smell?


----------



## monniej (Sep 20, 2007)

just hold your breath!


----------



## Flavz (Sep 26, 2007)

Im sorry to say


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm sorry your fired


----------



## Evil Maldini (Dec 4, 2007)

You see, I'm gay...


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 4, 2007)

It's out of stock. Actually five words, LOL!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

You've reached your limit


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

What's this button do?


----------



## Vanilla (Jan 18, 2008)

We need to talk.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 28, 2008)

I destroyed your makeup


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

Quick, where's the plunger?!


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 20, 2008)

You looked better before..


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 20, 2008)

Tell me a story ....

(my boss's line)


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

what've you come as?

it wont kill you


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

The results aren't good

You've gotten so fat


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

did you just fart? (said to me by my friend in an elevator of athletic gorgeous men!)


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 27, 2008)

here we go again....(words spoken from all men wen women start tlkn)


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, you're really tall!

Grrrrr lol


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 1, 2008)

I like how your hair _used_ to be...


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 1, 2008)

Would do your mom!


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

You're over your limit


----------

